# Do you have any idea?!!



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

while i was wandering in google i found these stuff, i don't know if they were mentioned here before :sleepy: 



















URL: http://www.al-baddad.com/Under_Construction.htm they have nice music though :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wow not bad.. never seen them before.

good find DG.. they say those are UC? so perhaps two of the unknown?
first one is amazing. 2nd a bit JLT like...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i LOVE the first one!

great find.


btw, if renderslave made these i would like to inform him of an iminent car crash outside of al baddad tower 1


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

the first one...wow. that's hot!

R


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I have unlocked the mystery of the 2 unknown SZR towers :lol:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

and wat is that?

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ the towers she posted of course :bash: u can't understand the girls, just like Face  




DG said:


> I think I have unlocked the mystery of the 2 unknown SZR towers :lol:


now unlock the other 5.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ the towers she posted of course :bash: u can't understand the girls, just like Face


erm ok...

R


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ the towers she posted of course :bash: u can't understand the girls, just like Face


i don't know why i like this person :lol:




dubaiflo said:


> now unlock the other 5.


i will try but after i get enough sleep :sleepy: 

good night :hi:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:rofl: @ R



DG said:


> i don't know why i like this person :lol:


I do 

good night and hurry up with the other towers. 


so now guys, which tower could it be..?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> so now guys, which tower could it be..?


Erm ... one of them.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

altin i have seen more constructive posts i have to say that.

or do you want to copy the Erm by the DubaiGuys. (which is only one guy anyway)


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> altin i have seen more constructive posts i have to say that.
> 
> or do you want to copy the Erm by the DubaiGuys. (which is only one guy anyway)


hey, hey....i was dazed and confused at the time...and btw there were 2 until my bro decided to abandon me! evil person! i thik the first one may be the 54 storey one that altin found...if its that high or it could be one that has just been boarded up.

R


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> btw, if renderslave made these i would like to inform him of an iminent car crash outside of al baddad tower 1


haha good observation


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> hey, hey....i was dazed and confused at the time...and btw there were 2 until my bro decided to abandon me! evil person



:hahaha: is he still in the forums with new username?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

the first one is great but the other one is :sleepy:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> :hahaha: is he still in the forums with new username?


not to my knowledge, no.

R


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The first building cannot be the 54F next to Liberty Tower becouse that is owned by a member of Matkoum Family. 

If this building is really under construction, then I'll *speculate* that it will be the one between Al Moosa B and Sahara Tower.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I would say that Baddad Tower is definately U/C..... The other one is a 'meh' tower. :sleepy:

I would guess that Baddad might be the unknown near #1 Tower Suites. 

Oh and Baddad Tower is pretty hot!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ the towers she posted of course :bash: u can't understand the girls, just like Face


Whats that supposed to mean? :tongue2:


----------

